# Betta Fish Music?



## Xxl3eAsTxX (Nov 16, 2010)

Are there certain types of music that make your betta act wierd? I played some Evanessence songs and my male round tail started going nutz...lol... rap, pop, doesn't do anything.... wierd..


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Mine are immune to it, LOL. Music is non-stop in my room, so by now they just ignore it xD I'll watch any new fish and see if they have an preferences ^_^


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Mine seem to like the song Coffee and TV by Blur. I don't know why. XD


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

My pure white VT female Zeena loves Daddy Yankee


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

My betta doesnt seem to notice music.


----------



## BettaBuddi1221 (Jul 21, 2010)

Flash loves the music I play on my violin. He is so funny,he dases to it.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

LikeDiscoSuperfly said:


> My betta doesnt seem to notice music.


 Same.


----------



## bettablue (Oct 13, 2010)

how can the betta hear the music?


----------



## Malvolti (Nov 15, 2010)

bettablue said:


> how can the betta hear the music?


They can feel the sound vibrations as they travel through the water. Not sure if they have ears per se but I wouldn't be surprised if they did.

My Betta doesn't seem to notice noise much but he's next to my TV so he gets it all day.


----------



## Rain Drop (Jul 4, 2009)

I don't think betta interpret sound the same way we do.
They wouldn't be all, "oooo music!"
But they do hear. And they defiantly feel it.

My fish don't seem to react to any sound other than me opening the lid for feedings.


----------



## nomoretickets (Sep 29, 2010)

my boys "dance" to chiodos and coheed. the just start wiggling their bodies and acting all excited like im about to feed them


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

I played some Calvin Harris to my betta through an earbud on the side of the tank, and he got really angry! Even tried to attack it when I held it above the tank! XD

Apparently my fishy hates techno


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

taylorw said:


> i played some calvin harris to my betta through an earbud on the side of the tank, and he got really angry! Even tried to attack it when i held it above the tank! Xd
> 
> apparently my fishy hates techno


rotfl!!!!!


----------



## 3jdlc123 (Dec 10, 2012)

*my fish walmart*

when i first played music in my room my fish walmart went crazy.literally swimming every where and stuff.but then after a while he started to calm down and ignore it. i play all kinds of music like screamo,country,punk,rap etc. etc. so i think any music is fine for a fish.at first it might act wierd but after a while it will get used to it


----------

